# Prep Time ?



## NCGOLFER67 (Nov 1, 2006)

I am a re-tester taking the P.E I was thinking about taking it this Spring...but things are moving quick. just wanted to get a feel on how much time is needed to prepare...study...aquire references...ect. I don't want to push it...would rather wait and pass than hurry up and fail!! ....+ the holidays always seem to put a kink in the equation...........................any comments are appreciated!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2006)

I honestly did about 200 hours for my re-try, over about a 4 month period.

only about 12 hours of what I studied was on the test though....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2006)

I took the PE last spring, so here's my timeline.

I got my application, transcripts, references together in October and submitted it to my state's board for consideration in November.

I heard I was approved in mid-November, ordered my reference manual and study guide, and began studying Thanksgiving weekend.

Don't use the holidays as an excuse. I studied every day on my normal schedule throughout. The only days I didn't study were the days I traveled cross country back and forth. I brought a few books and studied while I was away for 2-2.5 hours/day.


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 1, 2006)

In total, i put about 6 hours in every 5 days/week for 3 months. About 360 hours. Bu then I did work some saturdays too. So Ill say about 400hrs.

I know it seems like alot, but lets just say I was one of 100 at my exam that thought it was very very easy.

Then again, I may have put too much time into it because there was a shit-load of stuff that wasnt even on there that I knew.

Safe than sorry........

(Plus it helps motivation you knowing theres a 33% pay increase waiting for your if you pass &lt;---- helped me. :true: )


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 1, 2006)

Golfer:

As a re-tester I would think that you have first hand experience with the level of effort that you require to prepare for the test. For all intents and purposes the test you take should not be drastically different from your previous effort in level of difficulty and overall content. You alone should be able to assess how prepared you were the last time and the level of effort expended in preparation for it and what additional measures are needed to have a favorable outcome.

That being said I think you will find a wide range of preparation among others. Some people can pass without a lot of study and others work thier @$$ off.

FWIW, when we studied for the STR1 (there were several of us in the company taking the same test at the same time) we used the SERM as a guide. It had 12 sections so we did one section a week for 12 weeks. We met one night a week here and a couple of times on Sat. Individuals did thier own thing during the remainder of the week. Four of us took it and four of us passed.

Remember, passing is not a function of time spent, it is a function of being able to correctly answer the questions either through a good working knowledge of the subject matter or through s%^t-a$$ luck.

Hope this time pays off for you.


----------



## NCGOLFER67 (Nov 1, 2006)

yes....I think 1/2 the battle is just getting things organized....references...game plan....ect......I would rather be over prepared and coming out feeling that positive also ;guns; ......better than the alternative


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2006)

I walked out feeling like I just kicked ass, great feeling. :woot:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2006)

&amp; the test was night &amp; day different from April to October, this time i took a lot more extra college books (3 env. text books &amp; 2 soils books) it seems they always pull qualitative questions from places where the CERM is very vaque


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2006)

The RM is a reference for tables, equations, quick facts, definitions, etc.

I wouldn't try to teach myself something from scratch just from that. You really need a basic college text.


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 1, 2006)

Adding to what MA PE said, organization was key. I had different color tabs for each discipline and any ifo i found and needed got that tab. Also, I was very miticulous in my organization of my materials. It definately was a part of my 400 hours...


----------



## NCGOLFER67 (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info...this board rocks compared to that 'other board' ! I am going to get my application and references and review course submitted to the board for approval. Then work on aquiring the refernce material that I will need for the exam.....any suggestions on essentials? I work for the DOT so I may be able to borrow some...I hope!!!!!! thanks again!!!!!!

:beerchug


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 1, 2006)

Well you will find all the refs you need in the NCEES site. If you work for a DOT&lt; you should be covered. I work for a city and they had much of the ref stuff I used. ie Green Book, OMUTCD, HCM etc...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2006)

are you taking transportation?


----------



## NCGOLFER67 (Nov 1, 2006)

yes.....I will be taking Transportation

:cig:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2006)

man if your like me I did good on the PM transpo last time (about 30/40 in the PM last time) but got hammered in the AM, with all the BS that no one really needs to know (ENV mainly)

I would really like to lobby for an all day transpo test, I would rather do signal timing by hand than learn what chemical compound dissovled with algea eatign fish living in a submerged aquifer down stream from the composting plant.... :engrish:


----------



## VA_ENGR (Nov 2, 2006)

I reviewed about 340 hours.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 2, 2006)

> man if your like me I did good on the PM transpo last time (about 30/40 in the PM last time) but got hammered in the AM, with all the BS that no one really needs to know (ENV mainly)
> I would really like to lobby for an all day transpo test, I would rather do signal timing by hand than learn what chemical compound dissovled with algea eatign fish living in a submerged aquifer down stream from the composting plant.... :engrish:


I'll second an AMEN to that. I couldn't agree more.

I am happy with the Transpo PM, but the AM shook me up a bit.

Back to the subject: I feel like a toad again. I felt like I did quite a bit of preparation for this test but still only have about 80 hrs or so in it. I really had none in my last tries. If I have to take it again in April, I will do it right.


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 2, 2006)

That's life my brother, we all learn to get kicked in the balls, but we will get it right if thats what it takes...

:kick: :study: :cig:

I two, second you notion RG...(see my post made right before the test LOL)


----------

